# British Progress/ Southern Satellite



## fredkinghorn (Jul 28, 2005)

Now that I have been kindly given info. on La Pampa, any chance of same for the above ? Piccies or directions to same would be much appreciated.

fred.

" and this little piggie got none "


----------



## John_F (May 12, 2005)

*British Progress*

Fred,
I'm away from home this week but I've probably got a photo of British Progress. I'll post it in the Gallery when I get back (unless someone beats me to it.)
Kind regards,
John F


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

Fred, a couple of nice pictures of the 'British Progress' may be found here:

http://supertankers.topcities.com/part-1/id121.htm


Bruce C.


----------



## fredkinghorn (Jul 28, 2005)

Whoops! The " British Progress " I'm looking for would sit on the Messroom table of Supertanker on that website Bruce ! Many thanks but the one I'm looking for is circa 1950's. 

fred.

" things can only get better "


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Fred--

Bigger is not always better: try this one for size.


http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuilt/viewship.asp?id=12878

Bruce C.


----------



## fredkinghorn (Jul 28, 2005)

Nice one Bruce,that's her --Southern Satellite to go next !


fred.

" It's a Cheshire cat " said the Duchess.


----------



## backsplice (May 23, 2005)

fred ...i was beaten to the punch ..with the clydebuilt ...found it looking for a friend of 40 years ago who was galley boy on her in 57 when she had been laid up in devon (i think) so there you go ...backsplice


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*



fredkinghorn said:


> Nice one Bruce,that's her --Southern Satellite to go next !
> 
> 
> fred.
> ...


i belive salvesons of leith had a southern satellite back in 55


----------



## fredkinghorn (Jul 28, 2005)

That's the one dom. I think she was an R.F.A. tanker named " Orangebrook " or something.

fred.

" who'll come a-waltzing--"


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*

dont know about the R.F.A. bit iws on salveson's southern atlantic at the time running down to south georgia,we heard salveson had a new tanker but we never saw it,to busy trying to survive


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

Fred, a photo of the 'Southern Satellite' appears hard to come by.
There's a photo of her as the RFA 'Orangeleaf' with some details at the following site:

http://www.btinternet.com/~warship/Postwar/RFA/leaf.htm

Bruce C.


----------



## fredkinghorn (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi Bruce. many thanks that will do nicely.


fred.

" you can take a horse to water, but a pencil must be lead. "


----------



## jg grant (Nov 22, 2007)

*southern Satellite*



fredkinghorn said:


> Now that I have been kindly given info. on La Pampa, any chance of same for the above ? Piccies or directions to same would be much appreciated.
> 
> fred.
> 
> " and this little piggie got none "


Hi I sailed on the Satellite 58 /59 doon the ice. A few years later I came across her in Trincomalee as the Orange leaf fleet tanker in navy grey but her lines were unmistakeable. I have some pictures but they are all from on board and could be any ship Regards JG


----------



## terryh (Jul 10, 2008)

fredkinghorn said:


> Nice one Bruce,that's her --Southern Satellite to go next !
> 
> 
> fred.
> ...


Hi I sailed on the Satellite for three trips twice down the ice one to Japan .do have some pics of her ,last saw her in Porsmouth as the Orange Leaf in battleship grey with goalpost derricks


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

fredkinghorn said:


> Whoops! The " British Progress " I'm looking for would sit on the Messroom table of Supertanker on that website Bruce ! Many thanks but the one I'm looking for is circa 1950's.
> 
> fred.
> 
> " things can only get better "


BRITISH PROGRESS (2nd of name in fleet) (1948 - 1963)

O.N. 182916. 8,577g. 4,937n. 12,560d. 470.4 x 61.8 x 33.8 feet.
6-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. (29-1/8" x 59-1/16") B&W type oil engine manufactured by J. G. Kincaid & Company Ltd., Greenock. 3,125 bhp.


23.8.1948: Launched by the Blythswood Shipbuilding Company, Glasgow (Yard No. 89), for the British Tanker Company Ltd. 

12.1948: Completed. 

1.6.1956: Owners restyled as BP Tanker Company Ltd. 

13.3.1963: Arrived at Hamburg enroute for demolition. 

3.4.1963: Eckhardt & Company G.m.b.H., commenced work at Bremen.


----------



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

I was standing by the Satellite at Barclay Curle's yard on the Clyde in 59 when she was bare boat chartered by the Admiralty for fifteen years. I regretted not having my camera with me when the painters were changing her to RFA colours. One side of the funnel was painted Admiralty grey and black, the other was still Salvesen's blue, white and red. Page 70 in "From 70 North To 70 South", ISBN 0 9509199 0 X has pictures of vessel before and after charter.


----------



## daveboo (Nov 26, 2008)

my father was on the British Progress maiden voyage as second trip apprentice.They sailed on hogmany 1948.Ports called at Aba Dan,melbourneback to Aba Dan then to Hamburg.paid off in Falmouth.Captain Quinn was the master


----------



## ronn (Feb 18, 2011)

*British Progress/Southern Satellite*



daveboo said:


> my father was on the British Progress maiden voyage as second trip apprentice.They sailed on hogmany 1948.Ports called at Aba Dan,melbourneback to Aba Dan then to Hamburg.paid off in Falmouth.Captain Quinn was the master


Daveboo I was a passenger, with my mother, grandmother and brother on that very voyage, from Aba Dan to Australia. I had my 6th birthday on 5th March 1949, so the ship must have left Aba Dan late February. We knew it was the maiden voyage although how we got onto it is something I must ask my (still alive) mother. The 3rd mate was called Stan who was quite keen on my mother. He gave me several things, including a wooden model of the British Progress, which he had carved. He also made a model for my brother, the British Victory I think. Also remember the chef making me a special birthday cake. If your dad is still alive, ask him if he remembers the passengers on that leg. We were the only ones.


----------



## ronn (Feb 18, 2011)

One other memory of that Aba Dan-Melbourne trip. The chief engineer took me for a tour of the engine room. Afterwards he told my mothe that I was trembling. No wonder. I had never before experienced such a tremendous noise or seen such big moving parts moving.


----------



## terrencewh (May 18, 2014)

*southern satillite*



Bruce Carson said:


> Fred, a photo of the 'Southern Satellite' appears hard to come by.
> There's a photo of her as the RFA 'Orangeleaf' with some details at the following site:
> 
> Hi Bruce, I did three consecutive trips on the Satillite as a galley boy,from 20.11.56 to 9.4.58,ist down to South Georgia then Italy then back down to South Georgia. got a big pic of her at Las Palmas bunkering to go south,some small pics of her in Leith Harbour and also a good line drawing/painting of her


----------

